# GF allergic to the hog????



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

So my gf says that when she picked Bell up last week, she became itchy, and started burning were ever Bell touches! Could this be an allergy? This just started last week, I keep trying to get her to touch Bell again to see, but she doesn't want to do it and find out that its true . She says that she will get gloves and pick her up that way! 

So my question is, has or does anyone else have this happen to them when they bring there hogs out? is there something I can do before my gf handles her that will make this go away? 

Any help would be vary appreciated


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could try giving Bell a bath, then have your girlfriend handle her afterwards & see if she reacts. Sometimes it can be something on their quills, or their urine/feces on their feet/quills that causes the reaction more than the hedgehog. But it could very well be Bell herself causing the reaction. If you search the forum, there's numerous threads of people having allergic reactions to their hedgies, and there's been several posts as well from people who have had to rehome their hedgies because their reactions got so bad.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great idea. I will give her a bath tomorrow, have her hold her after. Hopefully this works, and it is not Bell herself. It would break her heart if she couldn't bond with her homework buddy! So fingers crossed! I will keep you all posted thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Been a busy week for me, so I got Macy to touch Bell and hold her ( i got bell out for the night ) .She pet her and bell sat on her, nothing till she picked her up and put her away. Good new is, I think it's the poopy feet that makes her burn and itch. Bad news is she can't touch her feet unless they are clean, but we are pretty sure that's what it is. I will update when we give a foot bath tomorrow!:grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed! Hopefully it's just the poop and the allergy won't get worse.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Will do thanks for the help


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems to be her poopy boots that causes it! Gave her a foot bath and she didn't like it, but was happy when she was saved from the mean man who puts her in water . The gf had no reaction.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Great news!  Glad your girlfriend can still enjoy cuddles with Bell.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

My ex had this same problem. She loved cats but the cat hair really got to her. So, it may be the ugliest thing I've ever laid eyes on, but I got her a hairless Sphynx. Which, is an ugly *** hairless cat lol. But, she loved him to death so it was a win on my part lol. If you can get your hands on a Bambino Hairless go for that, they aren't too ugly lol.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

What kind of bedding is Bell on? I'm horribly allergic to some loose beddings.


----------

